# gear oil for a 1994 troy bilt 21"



## PGRNPA (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi all, new to this forum. I have a 1994 Troy Bilt model snow thrower two stage that I obtained. It is in showroom condition. I was doing preseason maintenance on it and want to drain and refill the gear oil. My question is it calls for 90W gear oil. I can't find it anywhere. Any ideas where or what is an acceptable substitute? Thanks.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Any auto parts store. Get one with a multable grade, so it will flow better in the cold weather.
Sid


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

80-90 Weight non synthetic gear oil. you can use name brand or store brand either will work. I use Castrol myself, DRIVE HARD!!!!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

make sure what you get is safe for brass and yellow metals


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum 

They are recommending a GL4, NOT a GL5.
Or , , A GL-5 that specifically states that it "protects against heat and corrosion of brass and copper".

http://www.castrol.com/en_in/india/products/truck-and-bus/manual-transmission-fluids.html


----------

